#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Тае

## Kittisaro

*Небольшие фотоотчеты с личных впечатлений.*

   Легендарный Ват Суан Моккх – лесной монастырь, стоящий на склоне горы близ небольшого городка Chaiya. Данный монастырь заметно выделяется среди других тайских монастырей аскетичностью жизни монахов и заточен прежде всего под практику медитации. Поэтому здесь на постоянной основе живут монахи в основном уже с большим монашеским стажем – от 20-ти до 60-лет.

Вид с монастырской горы на Сиамский залив


Немного облагороженные джунгли – внутреннее убранство монастыря


Кути, разбросанные по монастырю, довольно аскетичны на вид. Кути как правило деревянные из подгнивших досок и с отсутствием каких-либо удобств внутри.


1-2 раза в месяц здесь проводятся 10-14 дневные ретриты для монахов, которые приезжают сюда со всей страны. Монахи, как правило, новобранцы, но встречаются и старожилы. Перед началом или в конце ретрита для этих монахов устраиваются марш-броски через практически необлагороженные джунгли. Такие походы реально опасны и оставляют массу впечатлений на всю жизнь. Продираться приходится через болота, грязь, заросли колючек, завалы, затопленную местность (где буквально под ногами плавают змеи). По возвращении трудно сосчитать количество полученных царапин и заноз.

----------

Bob (12.07.2011), Ittosai (24.11.2010), Joy (25.11.2010), Kit (24.11.2010), Mu Nen (24.11.2010), Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2010), Pema Sonam (24.11.2010), Sergio (26.11.2010), Tong Po (25.11.2010), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Vladiimir (25.11.2010), Zom (24.11.2010), Алекс С (25.11.2010), Алексей Е (24.11.2010), Алексей Каверин (18.02.2012), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Егор Т (29.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.11.2010), Леонид Ш (24.11.2010), Людмила Р (30.01.2012), Марина В (25.11.2010), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), Нея (25.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

Сегодня, под конец ретрита, повезли на экскурсию в какой-то, как я понял, строящийся монастырь. Монастырь находится в еще слабо освоенной людьми местности на берегу горной реки и добраться туда можно только на джипе. 


Живет там несколько монахов. Глядя на их кути, становится понятнее значение слова аскетичность. Кути совсем маленькие и сделаны из стеблей бамбука.


Местное святилище в виде Мучалинды -))


Так здесь добывается электричество.


Чтобы не зря ездили – добровольно-принудительная трудотерапия, небольшая помощь строительству -))


Здесь же есть горячие источники. Местами источники выходят в горную реку, так что можно получить контрастную ванну, что мы и сделали


Освоение джунглей, ближайшая деревня в нескольких километрах и небольшой тропический дождик, промочивший нас насквозь
 

Местные виды

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.11.2010), Bob (12.07.2011), Ittosai (24.11.2010), Joy (25.11.2010), Mu Nen (24.11.2010), Sergio (26.11.2010), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Vladiimir (25.11.2010), Zom (24.11.2010), Алексей Е (24.11.2010), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Егор Т (29.11.2010), Леонид Ш (24.11.2010), Лери (28.07.2013), Людмила Р (30.01.2012), Марина В (25.11.2010), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е

А какое значение у этих марш-бросков? Из ретрита в джунгли - "контрастный душ"? Проверить эффективность обретенного в ретрите состояния?

----------

Joy (25.11.2010), Нея (25.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Скажем так: особенности местного менталитета.

----------

Joy (25.11.2010), Алексей Е (24.11.2010), Нея (25.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ага - вот значит где все их джипы нужны. А я то думал - зачем им столько... вроде дороги хорошие, а пафоса как у русских "чтобы большая машина была" нет. 

Ну и судя по всему информация, что вокруг Суан Мока не осталось джунглей, мол, всё повырубали - неверная -) Я как-то по гугл мэпу смотрел, вроде достаточно там зарослей вплоть до бирманской границы. Есть конечно некоторые пустые участки, что видны со спутника (именно вырубки), но мало в общем лесном массиве.

----------

Joy (25.11.2010)

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

> Скажем так: особенности местного менталитета.


Так а что за особенность? Говорите уж прямо, а то я чего нибудь своего понавыдумываю.

----------

Joy (25.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> А какое значение у этих марш-бросков? Из ретрита в джунгли - "контрастный душ"? Проверить эффективность обретенного в ретрите состояния?


Нет, наш был до ретрита. Историю происхождения этих походов я не знаю, скорее всего просто местная "фишка", чтоб на всю жизнь поездку запомнили.  :Cool:

----------

Joy (26.11.2010), Алексей Е (25.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Ага - вот значит где все их джипы нужны. А я то думал - зачем им столько... вроде дороги хорошие, а пафоса как у русских "чтобы большая машина была" нет.


Основные дороги хорошие. Но в сельских местностях дороги есть разбитые, а в сезон дождей они, видимо, вообще становятся труднопроходимыми.




> Ну и судя по всему информация, что вокруг Суан Мока не осталось джунглей, мол, всё повырубали - неверная -) Я как-то по гугл мэпу смотрел, вроде достаточно там зарослей вплоть до бирманской границы. Есть конечно некоторые пустые участки, что видны со спутника (именно вырубки), но мало в общем лесном массиве.


Джунглей здесь достаточно еще. И по своему опыту знаю - труднопроходимых. Хотя вряд ли тут есть места, где не ступала нога человека, но все испортить еще не успели.

Да тут и в облагороженных джунглях опасностей хватает. Вот, например, сегодня наткнулся (не знаю ядовитая или нет, но это далеко не единственный вид, который здесь обитает):

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Joy (26.11.2010), Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2010), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Vladiimir (26.11.2010), Zom (25.11.2010), Алексей Е (25.11.2010), Егор Т (29.11.2010), Людмила Р (30.01.2012), Марина В (25.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Скорее всего это полоз (ptyas или rat-snake), уж больно характерная "рыбья" голова с глазом имеющим круглый зрачок?
змея здоровая довольно вырастает
но не ядовита, 
у нас такая тоже лазит, никто не боится

хотя мож я и ошибаюсь - советую не хватать её, а то мало ли что )))

вот если попадётся змея с ярко выраженными поперечными полосами и треугольная в сечении - то тогда надо боятся, потому что это крайт, у которого несколько смертельных доз в яде, и он ночами бывает беспричинно агрессивен.

----------

Kittisaro (25.11.2010), Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2010), Алексей Е (25.11.2010), Марина В (25.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> вот если попадётся змея с ярко выраженными поперечными полосами и треугольная в сечении - то тогда надо боятся, потому что это крайт, у которого несколько смертельных доз в яде, и он ночами бывает беспричинно агрессивен.


Похожего окраса змею я видел в походе, находясь по колено в воде. Она всплыла буквально в полуметре от моей ноги, подышала и обратно уплыла. Только та была маленькая и я не успел ее достаточно хорошо рассмотреть.
 Кроме того я, здесь в монастыре, еще два вида зеленых змей наблюдал.

----------

Joy (26.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

да, а мог бы быть каюк
даже антидот как пишут помогает только в половине случев

хороша камма! мне б такую)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А у нас зато снег выпал  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Kittisaro (26.11.2010), Raudex (25.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ужас какой. так и охота повыпендриваться и спросить а что это такое.   :Smilie:

----------

Zom (26.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (29.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

Продолжая тему об опасностях в джунглях, набрёл сегодня на кути:

 

Вообще здесь после обильных дождей, видать в силу подмыва почвы, здоровенные деревья то и дело валятся. Так вот сидишь, медитируешь и... 
А ходить по джунглям особенно опасно, когда ветер поднимается, т.к. сыплющиеся сверху ветки могут запросто убить, учитывая их размер.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Joy (26.11.2010), Kit (27.11.2010), Raudex (05.12.2010), Vladiimir (27.11.2010), Егор Т (29.11.2010), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (26.11.2010)

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

Как организована жизнь в монастыре? Расскажите, пожалуйста, о распорядке дня.

----------


## Kittisaro

Из организации здесь только: совместное принятие пищи утром, утренняя пуджа в 4:30 и вечерняя пуджа в 18:30. Все остальное время дня монах строит как считает нужным.

----------

Joy (27.11.2010), Raudex (28.11.2010), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

Как я понимаю кушать вместе тоже не обязательно, если ходить отдельно пиндапату
да и посещать песнопения тоже врятли является жёсткими требованием

 в принципе у нас похоже

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

Признаться не ожидал. Похоже на санаторий. Ну а как новички свою практику и быт организуют? "Хотят кисель пьют, хотят на транзисторе играют"?

----------


## Raudex

> Признаться не ожидал. Похоже на санаторий. Ну а как новички свою практику и быт организуют? "Хотят кисель пьют, хотят на транзисторе играют"?


Ну ты это не пионерский и концлагерь, люди взрослые, сами решают как и что делать. Если у вас проблемы с самоорганизацией - то есть смысл выбрать, что то более палочно-впрягательное.
А вообще просто попробуйте пожить вот так в изоляции, оторвано от благ цивилизации, ограничив запросы до предела - очень быстро столкнётесь нос к носу с самим собой - это уже очень сильный опыт.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Joy (27.11.2010), Kittisaro (27.11.2010), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Zom (28.11.2010), Алексей Е (30.11.2010), Алексей Каверин (18.02.2012), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Лери (28.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (29.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.11.2010)

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

> люди взрослые, сами решают как и что делать.


Вот собственно это меня и удивляет. Взрослость не гарантия правильного понимания дхармы. Даже в описанных вами условиях можно запросто следовать своим омрачениям. Мне казалось что ценность монашеской жизни в том числе и в контроле со стороны. 

Скажите, а правильно ли я понимаю, что получение наставлений в ваших монастырях, это вопрос вашей собственной активности. Т.е. если удастся найти кого то более опытного, кто согласиться отвечать на ваши вопросы - получите наставления, если же не будете спрашивать, то и до вас никому дела не будет?

----------


## Raudex

> Вот собственно это меня и удивляет. Взрослость не гарантия правильного понимания дхармы. Даже в описанных вами условиях можно запросто следовать своим омрачениям. Мне казалось что ценность монашеской жизни в том числе и в контроле со стороны.


А вы думаете в концлагере при должной склонности вы не найдёте способа "следовать омрачениям"? Ещё как найдёте. Человек изобретателен. И интересно откуда взялось такое понимание Винаи? Правила и их соблюдение задуманы и реализованы именно как добровольная практика отречения, причём учитывает, что люди могут быть в разного уровня и способностей к отречению. Разве что Ниссаю по отношению к учителю можно рассматривать как "долг", остальное только "право". 


> Скажите, а правильно ли я понимаю, что получение наставлений в ваших монастырях, это вопрос вашей собственной активности. Т.е. если удастся найти кого то более опытного, кто согласиться отвечать на ваши вопросы - получите наставления, если же не будете спрашивать, то и до вас никому дела не будет?


Наставления в нашей традиции важны и полезны, но не первостепенны. Есть Канон в котором и так всё описано. Если учитель вещает мимо Канона - его спокойно можно задивнуть. В идеале есть штатный учитель Винаи - упаджжая, тот кто стриг, есть ачарьи которых монах выберает на своё усмотрение, если хочет. Разумеется когда существует языковой барьер многое приходится изучать самому. Но учитель не обязательно наставляет устно, он может учить дисциплине - собственным примером, скажем, или рекомендовать литературу.

----------

Sergey Neborsky (27.11.2010), Zom (28.11.2010), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Лери (28.07.2013)

----------


## Kit

> ...то есть смысл выбрать, что то более палочно-впрягательное.


Что вы имеете в виду?

----------

Joy (28.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

есть такой класс монастырей как учебные центры, обычно там собирают и учат молодых или даже совсем юных саманер, вот там всё действительно может быть расписано по минутам

----------

Joy (28.11.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Что вы имеете в виду?





> есть такой класс монастырей как учебные центры, обычно там собирают и учат молодых или даже совсем юных саманер, вот там всё действительно может быть расписано по минутам


Есть еще такой класс монастырей как Ват Па Наначат, специально для монахов-фарангов. Там, говорят, тоже якобы все расписано по минутам: утренний развод, строевая, на пиндапат в противогазе бегом 40 км и т.д. - т.е. все как положено... 
Так что здесь каждый имеет возможность выбрать под себя то, что ему нужно.

----------

Raudex (28.11.2010), Карло (14.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (28.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

ну я бы их "классом" не назвал, это нечто уникально-штучное))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

кто такие монахи-фаранги?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> кто такие монахи-фаранги?


Это все иностранцы ,особенно белокожие,меня фарангом не называли , а  принимали за китайца ,который не умеет говорить по тайски.Постоянно приходилось показывать  загранпаспорт убеждать ,что  я с России,а они все  твердили "раша чайнис " .

----------

Zom (28.11.2010), Карло (14.03.2011), Лери (28.07.2013), Юй Кан (28.11.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это конечно же офф-топик, только что прочитал что король Таиланда Рама IХ по рейтингу Форбс является самым богатым монархом на планете.
Как приятно что именно буддийский правитель самый богатый и могущественный, а не какой нибудь еретик мусульманин или англиканин.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Это конечно же офф-топик, только что прочитал что король Таиланда Рама IХ по рейтингу Форбс является самым богатым монархом на планете.
> Как приятно что именно буддийский правитель самый богатый и могущественный, а не какой нибудь еретик мусульманин или англиканин.


Это естественно, так как за многие века все это богатство сохранялось и  множилось .Не было особых переворотов,резких смен монархов и конфискаций их богатства,еще заметил,что тайцы очень любят подносить богатые  подношения  королевской  семье.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Все кроме монахов в Таиланде склоняют голову перед королём ,монарх гарант сохранения Учения Будды в Таиланде, и он это понимая сам склоняет голову перед монахами .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Это естественно, так как за многие века все это богатство сохранялось и  множилось .Не было особых переворотов,резких смен монархов и конфискаций их богатства,еще заметил,что тайцы очень любят подносить богатые  подношения  королевской  семье.


Если приплюсовать сюда Золотого Будду Ват-Траймит, весом 5,5 тонн чистого золота, то думаю состояние короля Таиланда раза в три больше.  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Есть еще такой класс монастырей как Ват Па Наначат, специально для монахов-фарангов. Там, говорят, тоже якобы все расписано по минутам: утренний развод, строевая, на пиндапат в противогазе бегом 40 км и т.д. - т.е. все как положено...
> Так что здесь каждый имеет возможность выбрать под себя то, что ему нужно.


Действительно в противогазах бегают?

----------


## Kittisaro

> Действительно в противогазах бегают?


Я не видел, может и бегают. -)
Вообще это просто гротеск дисциплины, которой славится этот монастырь. Вот их сайт, можно убедиться: http://www.watpahnanachat.org/8-precepts.php

----------


## Raudex

> Действительно в противогазах бегают?


Ага, в оранжевых)))))))))))

----------

Кумо (28.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть еще такой класс монастырей как Ват Па Наначат, специально для монахов-фарангов. Там, говорят, тоже якобы все расписано по минутам: утренний развод, строевая, на пиндапат в противогазе бегом 40 км и т.д. - т.е. все как положено... 
> Так что здесь каждый имеет возможность выбрать под себя то, что ему нужно.


Это вы про службу в красной армии так шутите?

----------


## Kittisaro

> Это вы про службу в красной армии так шутите?


_Про нее._

----------


## Ittosai

Раз тема про буддизм в Тае,то не мог бы уважаемый Киттисаро поинтересоваться в Тае о таком храме как Ват Па Каоной или Кхаоной? Он находится в провинции Бурирам,но в нэте о нём инфы никакой кроме пару тройку фоток.

----------


## Zom

Если фоток нет, то возможно храм неизвестен. А неизвестных храмов в Тае десятки тысяч.

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Если фоток нет, то возможно храм неизвестен. А неизвестных храмов в Тае десятки тысяч.


Храмы,ваты стоят через каждые 30-50 км ,в общем почти в  каждой деревушке есть монастырь, а там на худой конец  либо 2-5 монахов не говоря  уж о городах.

----------


## Ittosai

Вот ссылка с некоторыми фото этого храмаhttp://www.panoramio.com/photo/19234176
Мне хотелось узнать информацию о методах которые практикуются в этом храме.

----------


## Kit

> Если учитель вещает мимо Канона - его спокойно можно задивнуть.


 :EEK!:  Это что же за учителя такие, с которыми можно так обращаться и такое про них говорить?

----------


## Kittisaro

> Раз тема про буддизм в Тае,то не мог бы уважаемый Киттисаро поинтересоваться в Тае о таком храме как Ват Па Каоной или Кхаоной? Он находится в провинции Бурирам,но в нэте о нём инфы никакой кроме пару тройку фоток.


Мой знакомый монах буквально на днях ездил вроде в Сурин, что, судя по карте, совсем рядом с Бурирамом. Если бы спросили пораньше, я бы попросил поинтересоваться. Если я поеду в те края, может быть через месяц, попробую разузнать, но не обещаю. Конкретизируйте ваш вопрос: какая именно информация вас интересует и что подразумеваете под методами.

----------


## Kittisaro

> Это что же за учителя такие, с которыми можно так обращаться и такое про них говорить?


Стандартная тхеравадинская точка зрения на данный вопрос:

"... По поводу учителей можно сказать так: они похожи на тренеров спортивных команд. Их работа заключается в том, чтобы обучить, исходя из своего собственного опыта, и, что еще более важно, вдохновить учеников словом и делом. Но прежде чем довериться учителю, проверьте его. Посмотрите на то, как он себя ведет и обдумайте, практикуют ли они сами то, чему учат. Если они и вправду знают, о чем говорят, то их поведение будет сдержанным, этическим и вдохновляющим. Если учителя представляют собой образец - образец, достойный подражания - то тогда можно довериться им". 
А. Брам.

----------

AlekseyE (20.01.2011), Bob (12.07.2012), Kit (29.11.2010), Raudex (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Карло (14.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это все иностранцы ,особенно белокожие,меня фарангом не называли , а  принимали за китайца ,который не умеет говорить по тайски.Постоянно приходилось показывать  загранпаспорт убеждать ,что  я с России,а они все  твердили "раша чайнис " .


А меня вообще не брались идентифицировать.  :Cry:

----------


## Топпер

> Раз тема про буддизм в Тае,то не мог бы уважаемый Киттисаро поинтересоваться в Тае о таком храме как Ват Па Каоной или Кхаоной? Он находится в провинции Бурирам,но в нэте о нём инфы никакой кроме пару тройку фоток.


Если речь о том, в котором мечи Надя, то надо так и спрашивать, что храм в котором Надя  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Это что же за учителя такие, с которыми можно так обращаться и такое про них говорить?


У нас у всех главный учитель - Будда. И его слово - в Каноне.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.04.2011), Raudex (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), Нея (20.01.2011)

----------


## Ittosai

> Если речь о том, в котором мечи Надя, то надо так и спрашивать, что храм в котором Надя


Нет это не тот храм где мэчи Надя. Надя вроде в Чианг Мае, а этот храм в Бурирам))
А интересно мне узнать за методы в этом храме..Какой линии придерживаются? Либо Махаси Саядо, либо Аджана Ча или может какой другой?

----------


## Kittisaro

В Тае ежегодно 16-го января проходит празднование годовщины смерти Аджана Чаа. Проходит это событие в Ват Па Понге, родном его монастыре, при большом скоплении народа. 
А. Чаа считается здесь архатом и ему воздвигнута большая ступа в Ват Па Понге:



Сюда съезжаются люди со всего Тая. В этот раз здесь было около 2000 тысяч монахов и еще больше мирян. Народу было так много, что люди спали где придется. Кути под открытым небом:



Церемония заключалась в шествии монахов вокруг ступы и, затем, во всенощном чтении мантр и выступлении монахов, знавших А. Чаа. На этот раз основным докладчиком здесь был А. Сумедо. 

  

А. Сумедо в Тае пользуется большим уважением и его называют Luang Por, что в переводе с тайского означает “уважаемый дедушка”. Здесь так называют заслуженных пожилых монахов. Из известных монахов тут был еще А. Джаясаро, последний ученик А. Чаа.

Ват Па Наначат, монастырь, основанный А. Чаа специально для иностранцев, в 8-ми километрах от Ват Па Понга. Тут сейчас живут монахи из примерно 10-ти стран мира.

 

Наглядное пособие для медитации в Ват Па Понге:



В Наначате есть такой же, но там еще и фотография женщины, покончившей жизнь самоубийством, скелет которой выставлен на обозрение, с отверстием от пули в черепе.

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.01.2011), AlekseyE (20.01.2011), Alexeiy (20.01.2011), Bob (12.07.2012), Ittosai (20.01.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (20.01.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.01.2012), Zom (20.01.2011), Алексей Е (22.01.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Какая ступа красивая!
В Амаравати и Читтавивеке тоже есть ступы Ланг По Чаа, но поменьше и из камня.


Если будет возможность пообщаться с Ланг По Сумедхо, от меня и Данила низкий поклон!

----------

Kittisaro (20.01.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ступа Ланг По Чаа в Читтавивеке

----------

AlekseyE (20.01.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.04.2011)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Ступа Ланг По Чаа в Читтавивеке


Копия тайской, только маленькая.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (20.01.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Сегодня маленькая Упосатха и в ват привели кучу мелких ребятишек, они принесли еды, как взрослые прям, только кастрюльки у них маленькие совсем.
Я не удержался что б не пощёлкать в волю этих замечательных существ.

----------

AlekseyE (20.04.2011), Bob (12.07.2012), ElenaK (18.04.2011), Ittosai (11.02.2011), Kittisaro (15.02.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.04.2011), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Vladiimir (11.02.2011), Zom (11.02.2011), Алексей Е (17.04.2011), Ануруддха (11.02.2011), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Кхантибало (20.04.2011), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.04.2011), Слава (17.04.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

Здравствуйте, уважаемые тхеравадисты!
Небольшой вопросик, путешествовал по Таиланду и несколько раз видел женщин в белых а-ля монашеских одеждах, отличающихся только  цветом, при этом носят только женщины (я по крайней мере не видел мужчин в белом). Особенно много их в Чианг Мэе.
Скажите пожалуйста что это за явление природы?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Маэ-Чи - "белые матери" (например http://www.theravada.ru/History/Biograf/kaew.htm)

----------

Sforza (17.04.2011), Николай Бе (11.02.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Благословение мангал и амулетов. Вечер перед Сонгкран. Совместно с группой приглашённых сингальских монахов.

----------

Al Tolstykh (17.04.2011), AlekseyE (20.04.2011), Kittisaro (17.04.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.01.2012), Pema Sonam (17.04.2011), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Ануруддха (17.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (17.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (19.04.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а мы вчера объездили  10 вихар и раздавали дану. было очень познавательно. а сегодня в Малвессе полно мирян и мирянок. Упосата потому как.

----------


## Raudex

у нас Упосатха завтра

----------


## Kittisaro

Несколько фото из жизни Ват Суан Моккха

(показаны: вечерняя служба, пиндабат, уборка территории и пр.):

----------

Al Tolstykh (17.04.2011), AlekseyE (20.04.2011), AndyZ (18.04.2011), Bob (12.07.2012), ElenaK (18.04.2011), Ittosai (18.04.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (19.04.2011), Pema Sonam (17.04.2011), Raudex (18.04.2011), sergey (17.04.2011), Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Ануруддха (17.04.2011), Велеслав (19.04.2011), Лери (28.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (19.04.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

последняя картинка дукха во всей красе.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (03.01.2012), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Очень красивые фотографии! Немного романтичные. Это Ваши?

----------


## Kittisaro

> Очень красивые фотографии! Немного романтичные. Это Ваши?


Нет, я бы так не смог -)). Это с вассы 2010 года, видно, что профессионал снимал.

----------


## Kittisaro

Здесь можно ознакомиться с отчетом о пребывании в известном тайском монастыре для иностранцев - Ват Па Наначате:

http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Otchet/..._kittisaro.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.07.2011), AlekseyE (12.07.2011), Ittosai (12.07.2011), Tong Po (04.01.2012), Zom (12.07.2011), Ануруддха (12.07.2011), Лери (28.07.2013)

----------


## Нагфа

Хороший отчет, спасибо!
Я почитала еще соседний доклад о Дхамают-никае авторства Тханиссаро Бхиккху, немного запуталась и хочу разобраться:

- Лесная традиция, которой положил начало Ачан Ман - это означает что монастырь расположен в лесу? Есть ли вообще определение что такое "лесной монастырь"?
- Были ли до "Лесной традиции" монахи, уходившие в лес, жившие в лесу, или возможно монастыри в лесу или же они располагались исключительно в населенных пунктах?
- Какой никае принадлежат сейчас лесные монастыри, они есть только в одной или обоих никаях?
-


> Скандал между двумя группами разразился в 1926, когда Сомдет Махавиравонг (Тиссо Уан) приказал ученику Аджана Мана - Пхра Аджану Синху Кхантиягамо - вместе с 50 монахами, 100 монахинями и мирянами покинуть лесной монастырь


Из-за чего? Разве это запрещено -  создавать монастырь в лесу? (а собственно почему бы не там, как мне кажется гораздо лучше чем в городе  )

----------


## Raudex

> - Лесная традиция, которой положил начало Ачан Ман - это означает что монастырь расположен в лесу? Есть ли вообще определение что такое "лесной монастырь"?


Нет, это значит что монастырь принадлежит системе "Ват Нонг Па Понг и его филиалы". Просто "лесной монастырь" означает что он буквально в лесу, а уж какие там порядки - на то воля настоятеля.



> - Были ли до "Лесной традиции" монахи, уходившие в лес, жившие в лесу, или возможно монастыри в лесу или же они располагались исключительно в населенных пунктах?


В системе Ват Нонг Па Понг сотни монастырей, думаю там есть и деревенские.



> - Какой никае принадлежат сейчас лесные монастыри, они есть только в одной или обоих никаях?


монастыри системы системе Ват Нонг Па Понг принадлежат Маханикае

слово "ПА" в названии означает лесной. 
Часто тайцы называют монастыри дхаммают никаи тоже "ват па", хотя они могут быть даже в больших городах.
И сами тайцы не всегда понимают что линия Ват Нонг Па Понг это маханикайская под-сеть, а не дхаммаютовская

----------

Zom (12.07.2011), Нагфа (12.07.2011)

----------


## Нагфа

> Нет, это значит что монастырь принадлежит системе "Ват Нонг Па Понг и его филиалы".


Это тот, в котором постригя аджан Чаа? 
то есть получается, что лесные монастыри как таковые были  (и продолжают существовать) за долго до Аджана Мана, и не обязятельно они "линии ачана Чаа/аджана Мана"?

----------


## Raudex

Да, вроде бы так, лесные монастыри есть и в составе Дхаммают никаи и, судя по всему, им посвящён доклад а.Тханиссаро.

----------


## Raudex

> Это тот, в котором постригя аджан Чаа?


Извиняюсь. Сперва не прально прочитал. Ват Нонг Па Понг основан в 50-ые, а а.Ча постригся в начале века

----------


## Топпер

> - Были ли до "Лесной традиции" монахи, уходившие в лес, жившие в лесу, или возможно монастыри в лесу или же они располагались исключительно в населенных пунктах?


Основоположник лесных монахов, преподобный Сивали - один из главных учеников Будды.

----------


## Raudex

Несколько фотографий с празднования нового года в нашем монастыре
Проповедь главного монаха провинции (это новый тяуканачангват, его летом только назначили)

Благочестивые миряне


Массовое чтение паритт


Достопочтенное Панньаваро в религиозном возбуждении с примесью недосыпа  :Wink:

----------

Akaguma (03.01.2012), Al Tolstykh (03.01.2012), Bob (03.01.2012), Ittosai (03.01.2012), Joy (03.01.2012), Kittisaro (03.01.2012), Pema Sonam (03.01.2012), sergey (03.01.2012), Tong Po (04.01.2012), Zom (03.01.2012), Алексей Е (03.01.2012), Ануруддха (03.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (03.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Леонид Ш (04.01.2012), Михаил Макушев (03.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.01.2012), Федор Ф (03.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (03.01.2012), Чиффа (21.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

подарочный набор лекарств. коробка очень характерна, на ней есть изображено всё что нужно - и монахи, и миряне, и мальчуган с сумками, и кути, и колокольня и даже собачка монастырская и куры.

----------

Al Tolstykh (03.01.2012), Bob (03.01.2012), Joy (03.01.2012), Tong Po (04.01.2012), Zom (03.01.2012), Алексей Е (03.01.2012), Леонид Ш (04.01.2012), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.01.2012), Федор Ф (03.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (03.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

И медсестра ещё нарисована сбоку )))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (03.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А как там, кстати, местные относятся к тому, что фаранг в монахах?

----------


## Raudex

Отлично относятся, сейчас правда мы зачастили и приелись, но в целом весьма положительно, одобряют, улыбаются.

----------


## Топпер

> А как там, кстати, местные относятся к тому, что фаранг в монахах?


Когда я стригся был фурор. Сейчас у нас даже полная бхиккхусангха собиралась



> И медсестра ещё нарисована сбоку )))


Возможно это катой в костюме медсестры  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (04.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2012), Zom (03.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Возможно это катой в костюме медсестры


Вроде в Винае был запрет на прием в монахи гермафродитов. А вот катоев в монахи берут? Ну как раскаявшихся???

----------


## Raudex

> Вроде в Винае был запрет на прием в монахи гермафродитов. А вот катоев в монахи берут? Ну как раскаявшихся???


ни разу не видал.

----------


## Топпер

> Вроде в Винае был запрет на прием в монахи гермафродитов. А вот катоев в монахи берут? Ну как раскаявшихся???


Есть монастырь, где их в саманеры берут.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Возможно это катой в костюме медсестры





> Вроде в Винае был запрет на прием в монахи гермафродитов. А вот катоев в монахи берут? Ну как раскаявшихся???


Странная логика  :Smilie:  В Винае не может быть запрета для катоев работать медсестрами.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Кто такой катой? Из за чего сыр бор?

----------


## Топпер

Трап

----------


## Raudex

Сегодня довелось побывать на массовом мероприятии - дана с участием 6 тысяч монахов
к сожалению фотик я не взял но событие столь значительно что они быстро нагуглились в тай-нете
Мероприятие было в городе Транг и были все важные монахи южных провинций во главе с тяуканапхак'ом (Гл.монахом южного Таиланда)


ссылка 1
ссылка 2

посвящено помощи 286 храмам в 4 южных тайских провинциях (мусульманский сепаратистский регион), приурочено к китайскому НГ

p.s. рекламный ролик мероприятия с субтитрами обязателен к просмотру, ибо смешной))

----------

Алексей Е (22.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012), Кхантибало (23.01.2012), Леонид Ш (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.01.2012), Шавырин (22.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Дхаммакая делала?

----------

Kit (23.01.2012), Аминадав (23.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

Дхаммакая стопудово. У всех мирян - одинаковые коробочки с едой и т.д. - сразу видно массовое производство.
Кстати, один монах на дхаммавиле давал ссылку, где Дхаммакаевские монахи отправились в "тудонг", а дорожку, по которой они шли, выстилали лепестками роз ))

----------

Kit (23.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ах вот это, что было. Слышал про эти лепестки.

----------


## Zom

Та-дааам..
http://www.dhammawheel.com/download/file.php?id=1528

----------


## Топпер

Вот любят они строем и по команде всё делать.

----------


## Zom

Всё это похоже на большую-пребольшую игру, причём в которую с удовольствием играют все участники.

----------

Велеслав (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Всё это похоже на большую-пребольшую игру, причём в которую с удовольствием играют все участники.


И при том за немалые деньги.

----------

Велеслав (23.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

Вообще то вроде нет, никаких не было знаков присутствия дхаммакаи, в отличии от прошлогоднего в Пхаттхалунге, где были люди в маечках с эмблемой и монахи с характерными жёлтыми поясами. К тому же участвовали иерархи буддийские. Также в описаниях на тайском нет упоминаний данной секты. Я думаю это "симметричная" акция мейнстрима.
Да и сама технология, когда миряне приходят в обозначенное место в центре города и ждут организованного прохода монахов, после соответсвующей моменту официозной части - вполне типична.

Насчёт оправданности таких акций сложно сказать, они вообще говоря хоть и затратны (кроме прочего всей толпе монахов раздали по коробочке с едой и по 200 бат (а это считайте мильон бат!)), но здорово воодушевляют. Видишь так сказать тайский буддизм в своей мощи.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (23.01.2012), Аминадав (23.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (24.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сами акции - дело хорошее. Я про акции Дхаммакаи ранее высказывался. Всё-таки просветление - товар штучный. В него строем не загонишь.

----------

Велеслав (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Дхаммакая стопудово. У всех мирян - одинаковые коробочки с едой и т.д. - сразу видно массовое производство.


типовые наборы оформленные красиво тем или иным способом - это обычный продукт тайского промысла, потому что он востребован ежедневно круглогодично.

----------

Велеслав (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Сами акции - дело хорошее. Я про акции Дхаммакаи ранее высказывался. Всё-таки просветление - товар штучный. В него строем не загонишь.


речь в данном случае и не идёт о Просветлении, речь идёт о элементарной практике щедрости и о культивации буддийской культуры, _на почве которой_ где то на местах в лесах может прорасти и реализация.

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

За ночь подоспело ещё несколько хороших фот
Я в кадр не попал потому что мы опоздали и попали на галерку  :Frown: 
зато попал луанг Ке, потому что залез в президиум :Kiss:

----------

Al Tolstykh (23.01.2012), Bob (23.01.2012), Ittosai (23.01.2012), Tong Po (23.01.2012), Upornikov Vasily (23.01.2012), Zom (23.01.2012), Алексей Е (23.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (24.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012), Леонид Ш (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex



----------

Al Tolstykh (23.01.2012), Bob (23.01.2012), Ittosai (23.01.2012), Upornikov Vasily (23.01.2012), Zom (23.01.2012), Велеслав (23.01.2012), Леонид Ш (23.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

Да, массовость впечатляет.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

сам не пойму почему но меня почему то сие все не радует. нет ну вроде все хорошо. и дана и монахи собрались и впечатление опять же.  но что тут не так.

----------


## Raudex

разумеется не радует то что вгрохана куча денег на которые можно было бы пол шри-ланки застроить вихарами))))

но если серьёзно то понятно что мероприятие вполне показушное, как таковой нормальной каноничненькой даны то не было, мы шли по рядам и по сути перекладывали сухпай от мирян в мешки которые держали рядом стоящие солдатики
я конечно поклал кое что и в сумку, например большой пакет майло и кое какие интересные баночки с рыбой, но стоило ради этого час ехать и потом больше часа сидеть на стуле - не уверен, на деревне я бы набрал больше и сытнее :Smilie: 

шоу исключительно для мирян,их это всё по идее призвано было воодушевить и поразить, нам то что - всякое видали, а ехать или не ехать - никто не спрашивал, сели в вэн и погнали.

----------

Zom (23.01.2012), Велеслав (24.01.2012), Фил (24.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (24.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

И потом эти же коробочки по второму кругу на очередное мероприятие пустят нибось.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот именно что шоу для мирян. в главной роли монахи.  :Frown: 

пс. если на эти деньги вторую половину Ланки вихарами застроить и мирянам с женами и детьми жить негде будет. лучше бы мне дали я бы в развитие Буддадхаммы в армении вложил бы. домик бы под храм построил монахи бы с лекциями прилетали бы. ээээх да что и говорить

----------


## Raudex

Хорошо, в следующий раз так и передам главному монаху Юга и чиновникам тайским)))) Мол забейте Кон Тхай на шоу, ибо там армяне без буддийского домика пропадают почём зря  :Wink:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.01.2012), Zom (24.01.2012), Велеслав (24.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012), Фил (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> И потом эти же коробочки по второму кругу на очередное мероприятие пустят нибось.


Нет, мешки то потом монахам отдают, их грузят по машинам и развозят. У нас потом эти мешки миряне сортируют, каждый монах берёт что ему нужно, а оставшееся отдают в ронгрыан, детям.
Пускать по второму-третьему-четвёртому кругу, многократно передаривать упакованные подарки и чивары до тех пор пока кто то их не вскроет и не раздербанит - это не баг, а фича, ибо альтернативой тому или выкинуть или продать (и то и то согласись - некрасиво), дарить по делу их по сути некому потому, чивары и так у всех есть, а в наборах конечно кошерное собрано, но это всякая фигня, бесполезная даже обычным монахам, не говоря уж о всяких важных тяукана, у которых всё что нужно появляется мгновенно, стоит им только чуть нахмурить лоб. Но дана чаттарониссая самая правильная и потому отказывать в принятии её негоже.

мне вот там ещё зонт подарили, но маленький и синий, я конечно его сунул сразу первому попавшемуся нэну, но я думаю у того самого их несколько штук, а что мне ещё с ним было делать? Выкинуть?

----------

Zom (24.01.2012), Велеслав (24.01.2012)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> вот именно что шоу для мирян. в главной роли монахи.


Всё правильно. Монахи же что-то в ответ на щедрость людей должны взамен давать. Если пока не могут дать архатство, хотя бы пусть воодушевляют.



> пс. если на эти деньги вторую половину Ланки вихарами застроить и мирянам с женами и детьми жить негде будет. лучше бы мне дали я бы в развитие Буддадхаммы в армении вложил бы. домик бы под храм построил монахи бы с лекциями прилетали бы. ээээх да что и говорить


Какие ваши годы. Вот станете седым и важным монахом, и миряне - донаторы потянутся сами. Тогда, может быть и удасться и для Армении что-либо сделать.

----------

Kit (24.01.2012), Raudex (24.01.2012), Zom (24.01.2012), Велеслав (24.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> мне вот там ещё зонт подарили, но маленький и синий, я конечно его сунул сразу первому попавшемуся нэну, но я думаю у того самого их несколько штук, а что мне ещё с ним было делать? Выкинуть?


Неужто самому великому и ужасному Куну-ринпоче?

----------


## Raudex

> Неужто самому великому и ужасному Куну-ринпоче?


нет нет! ему с такими подарками ходить - оскорбительно. Пацану какому то там же в Транге

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Какие ваши годы. Вот станете седым и важным монахом.


боюсь к этому времени что то делать у меня желание пропадет. или помру не дожив до этих времен

----------


## Kittisaro

В Тайланде в июле 2011 г. скончалась принцесса Беджаратана в возрасте 85 лет, дочь короля Рамы 6. Согласно древним тайским традициям крамация королевких особ происходит особым образом. Для церемонии кремации, которая прошла около двух недель назад, близ Ват Пхра Кео (королевский дворец) специально был воздвигнут целый комплекс строений в тайско-буддийском стиле, в центре которого находится крематорий.

    
 

Вид крематория индивидуален для каждой королевской особы. Например, данный комплекс выполнен в розовом и золотом цветах, т.к. розовый цвет символизирует вторник (день рождения принцессы) и т.д.. 
Вокруг крематория расположены 4 домика для монахов, которые проводили церемонию отпевания. Так же есть еще целый ряд построек для размещения королевских особ, правительственных чиновников и других особых гостей. Простолюдины могли наблюдать за церемонией только из-за внешнего ограждения.
Вокруг крематория расположены фигуры мифических животных, которые, якобы, населяют божественные миры. Тайцы верят, что королевские особы, это перерождение богов, и после смерти они отправляются обратно на небеса.

  

Здесь, впервые для такой ситуации, был применен метод электрического сжигания, без огня. На фото крематория видна печь.



Постройка комплекса заняла около полугода и выполнена целиком из дерева. По завершению церемонии, точнее 25-го числа сего месяца, данный комплекс будет полностью разрушен. После смерти очередной королевской особы, с учетом индивидуальных ее особенностей, будет воздвигнут другой комплекс, уже не похожий на этот.

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.04.2012), AlekseyE (20.04.2012), Bob (12.07.2012), Pema Sonam (12.07.2012), Raudex (20.04.2012), Tong Po (22.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2012), Zom (20.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012), Ануруддха (20.04.2012), Велеслав (22.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Константин_К. (06.05.2012), Кхантибало (21.04.2012), Михаил Макушев (21.04.2012), Михаил Угамов (01.07.2012), Сауди (20.04.2012), Федор Ф (20.04.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

Поездив по Тайланду, можно встретить массу экзотических мест. В ходе поездки в Аютаю (древняя столица Тайланда), побывали в весьма экзотическом вате. Этот буддийский монастырь выполнен в европейском стиле христианского храма. Строил его итальянский архитектор около 100 лет назад. Там живут монахи как и в любом другом тайском вате.



Во внутреннем убранстве так же все сделано в европейском стиле и принадлежность к буддизму выдают только статуи Будды и некоторые другие мелкие детали.

 

Слева на фото можно увидеть трон короля Рамы 5. Слева и справа от алтаря находятся два бронзовых рыцаря, подаренных Николаем 2-м Раме 5-му, снизу на них можно разглядеть российский герб.



Еще пара видов буддийских храмов Аютайи, разрушенных временем и частыми войнами с Бирмой

----------

Al Tolstykh (01.07.2012), AlekseyE (02.07.2012), Alexeiy (01.07.2012), Bob (12.07.2012), Ittosai (01.07.2012), Neroli (01.07.2012), Pema Sonam (12.07.2012), Pyro (01.07.2012), Raudex (01.07.2012), sergey (01.07.2012), Vladiimir (01.07.2012), Zom (01.07.2012), Алексей Е (01.07.2012), Велеслав (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (22.07.2013), Михаил Угамов (01.07.2012), Сауди (01.07.2012), Сергей Ч (02.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Федор Ф (01.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

буддийский костёл прям, умора)))

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Zom (01.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поездив по Тайланду, можно встретить массу экзотических мест. В ходе поездки в Аютаю (древняя столица Тайланда), побывали в весьма экзотическом вате. Этот буддийский монастырь выполнен в европейском стиле христианского храма. Строил его итальянский архитектор около 100 лет назад. Там живут монахи как и в любом другом тайском вате.
> 
> Во внутреннем убранстве так же все сделано в европейском стиле и принадлежность к буддизму выдают только статуи Будды и некоторые другие мелкие детали.


А это не про этот ли храм говорили, что он был христианским, потом денег на содержание не хватило и его продали, как оказалось буддистам, которые сделали из него буддийский храм?

----------

Zom (01.07.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> А это не про этот ли храм говорили, что он был христианским, потом денег на содержание не хватило и его продали, как оказалось буддистам, которые сделали из него буддийский храм?


Не уверен. Как мне сказали это был королевский монастырь, построенный по заказу Рамы 5. Не зря там его трон стоит и сам монастырь рядом с королевской резиденцией находится. А уж с нуля строили или переделывали, это я не знаю.

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Не уверен. Как мне сказали это был королевский монастырь, построенный по заказу Рамы 5. Не зря там его трон стоит и сам монастырь рядом с королевской резиденцией находится. А уж с нуля строили или переделывали, это я не знаю.


однако обильное наличие крестов в орнаменте скорее говорит об обратном

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

Ну вообще да, больше под переделку похоже, чем под проект с нуля.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> в ронгрыан.


при всем уважении, позволю себе поинтересоваться, а нельзя было просто сказать "в школу"? Я так понимаю, далеко не все участники форума говорят по тайски.

А так вообще очень интересно, насколько восприятие из монастыря отличается от восприятия с другой стороны, со стороны мирянина.

----------


## Raudex

> при всем уважении, позволю себе поинтересоваться, а нельзя было просто сказать "в школу"? Я так понимаю, далеко не все участники форума говорят по тайски.


это был ответ в большей степени для тех кто в курсе, ну и самую малость кокетства допустил, каюсь, к тому же не совсем правильно написал тайское слово, надо "ронгрыен", тоже каюсь :Embarrassment: 


> А так вообще очень интересно, насколько восприятие из монастыря отличается от восприятия с другой стороны, со стороны мирянина.


да вы правы, очень сильно отличается.

----------

Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> это был ответ в большей степени для тех кто в курсе, ну и самую малость кокетства допустил, каюсь, к тому же не совсем правильно написал тайское слово, надо "ронгрыен", тоже каюсь


Покайся еще раз, правильно "ронгр*и*ан" - โรงเรียน.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Ittosai (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

เรีย могут читать и с твёрдой "Р", это уже как бэ индивидуальная дикция, потому на этот раз обойдусь без покаяния)))

----------


## Kittisaro

Сегодня в Тае празднуется Асалха пуджа - день, когда Будда впервые поведал закон Дхаммы своим первым биккху, или день запуска Колеса Учения.

 

Кроме того, завтра во всех монастырях состоятся церемонии входа в вассу для монахов.

----------

Al Tolstykh (22.07.2013), Bob (23.07.2013), Ittosai (22.07.2013), sergey (22.07.2013), Thaitali (22.07.2013), Zom (22.07.2013), Ануруддха (22.07.2013), Егор Т (22.07.2013), Карло (23.07.2013), Слава (22.07.2013), Федор Ф (22.07.2013)

----------

